# Woodvale Rally UK 2011



## Tangopilot89 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Apologies for not posting for a while. Well, I'm back and I thought I'd tell you all about one of my recent excursions.

Woodvale was held on 6th-7th August and was initially a classic car rally, but R/C model aircraft, boats and trains were also featured. To name a few, there was an Me109, two P-51D's, Lancaster, B-17, B-29, Handley-Page Victor and various others.

The best part by a mile though was the Battle of Britain Memorial flight giving a flypast at treetop height. Once was a formation flypast, then broke formation and the Lancaster came back at treetop height. Got a few clips on my phone. I will try and find out how to get them on here for you all.

One question, I have become interested in learning to fly model aircraft. Has anyone got any tips for starting out i.e. what would be an ideal starter aircraft?

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Airframes (Aug 12, 2011)

Look forward to seeing the pics, especially as I once lived near Woodvale. There's a member here who coincidentally lives just up the street from me, who might be able to advise you on starting out in R/C. His user name is something like Wavy Dave, or Wavy Davy, and he normally only looks at the flight sim section. Maybe a PM to him might get some info ?


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Airframes. I've had a look and the closest user I can find is daveywavy. Just want to check if this is the right one before I start PM'ing.

I just thought I'd ask on here before I committed myself so to speak.

Andy


----------



## Airframes (Aug 16, 2011)

Yep, that'll be him I would think. If you have problems contacting him, let me know, and I'll call in on him.


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Airframes, I've tried contacting him and I don't think I've got through (not familiar with the PM system on here and I don't now how often he comes on here). Would appreciate it if you could call on him and get back to me please.

Andy


----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2011)

OK, will do. Might take a while, as I'm out and about, and I think Dave is away at the moment.


----------

